# Can you talk me into a new sub?



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a 15 inch max EQ by Velodyne which is still plenty of sub for us. Remember I'm cheap and this won't probably happen but give it a shot let's see if I can get the itch bad enough to pull the trigger! Budget would be around $2000 or roughly one SVS pb-13 ultra other suggestions welcomed. Open floor plan for the entire main floor,roughly 27+27 with open staircases to upper and lower levels.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You're gonna need a bigger boat...

At a standard 8' ceiling height you're looking at over 5800 ft^3, but the words "open floor plan" indicate the ceiling will be far higher than that. Large space = large subwoofers, or at least a bunch of smaller ones. There's no way around that I'm afraid.

My first reaction was get another EQ Max - double up on what you already have - but I believe they've been discontinued so that might prove difficult. My second thought is that while the PB-13 Ultra is a remarkable sub, it will probably struggle in a room so large. You may need to look at other options.

You never mentioned what the sub will be used for - HT, music, games, some combination of them - but I'll assume TV and movies primarily. You also didn't say if there's a size restriction or aesthetic considerations, so I'll guess 'no' to both of those. Given those presumptions, two units you should consider are the JTR 218HT and the PSA V3600i. Both will be able to handle that much space with ease, while simultaneously providing very good sound quality.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jim, we have 9ft ceiling 90/10 movies to music size not much of an issue either. My thought was a mate to what I have as well. Dual subs would most likely be fine as well as budget increase if it was to ever truly happen. What seems odd to me is how well(I think at least) the max eq-15 seems to do in our space. Both your recommendations look very promising.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you think the EQ Max does well wait until you get a hold of something more substantial. 

Opting for either of the units I mentioned would mean you no longer need that one, so perhaps you can make a few bucks selling it. That's a good thing though because integrating disparate subwoofers is not an easy task.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't worry I'm not into mix and match! Do you think the better route is one of the ones you mention or two of another possibly? I may buy one now one later that way but may just buy and forget it so I'm done with it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

B- one said:


> Don't worry I'm not into mix and match! Do you think the better route is one of the ones you mention or two of another possibly? I may buy one now one later that way but may just buy and forget it so I'm done with it.


Employing two (or more) subwoofers requires a few key things, chief among them are freedom of placement and the ability/skill to measure their output and make adjustments accordingly. Unfortunately it's not simply a matter of putting them where they look good - or were your spouse will allow - and being done. If they're placed incorrectly you could actually end up with them fighting each other and making for quite an auditory mess. Unless you're committed to expending the necessary time and effort tuning multiple a single unit might be the better option.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

B- one said:


> *Can you talk me into a new sub?*
> 
> I have a 15 inch max EQ by Velodyne ... I'm cheap and this won't probably happen but give it a shot let's see if I can get the itch bad enough to pull the trigger! Budget would be around $2000 ...


EQ-Max 15
- 15" driver
- 750W RMS amp
- 23-120Hz +/-3dB

JTR Captivator 1400 ($1,899 + shipping)
- 18" driver
- 1400W RMS amp
- 16-190Hz +/-1dB

Crush.Your.Max. 

-- Edit --
JTR Captivator 1400 @ data-bass.com

vs. Velodyne EQ-Max 15


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

eljay said:


> EQ-Max 15
> 
> - 15" driver
> 
> ...



Well, that should do it!
Jim got right last night with his recommendations. That is a big space. I know about this since mine is even larger(6700 without foyer and hallway). I've been fairly successful in integrating 3 subs, but they are 12"ers. While they are amazing, there's no replacement for displacement and I agree with the nod to the captivator for your budget. Although a pair of v1500's from PSA might be interesting too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Where are all the enablers? Come on fellas I need some motivation! Maybe I can make a box the size of the 218 HT to try and get used to it!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know it's a little above your target but please please please consider a Seaton!!! Life changing experience! You can add a another slave option down the road for around 1/2 the price! There will not be one single day you regret that decision!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

All of the sub names being tossed around are good ones. The upper end SVS and PSA options would be great... Seaton... Phew... Absolutely drool worthy gear!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Lots of options.

The JTR previously mentioned.

THIS: http://www.powersoundaudio.com/products/v3600i

Without a doubt I would recommend an 18" vented for that space. I like the PSA option myself... obviously if space permits for both of these options. These would be the only two I'd look at.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

theJman said:


> You're gonna need a bigger boat... At a standard 8' ceiling height you're looking at over 5800 ft^3, but the words "open floor plan" indicate the ceiling will be far higher than that. Large space = large subwoofers, or at least a bunch of smaller ones. There's no way around that I'm afraid. My first reaction was get another EQ Max - double up on what you already have - but I believe they've been discontinued so that might prove difficult. My second thought is that while the PB-13 Ultra is a remarkable sub, it will probably struggle in a room so large. You may need to look at other options. You never mentioned what the sub will be used for - HT, music, games, some combination of them - but I'll assume TV and movies primarily. You also didn't say if there's a size restriction or aesthetic considerations, so I'll guess 'no' to both of those. Given those presumptions, two units you should consider are the JTR 218HT and the PSA V3600i. Both will be able to handle that much space with ease, while simultaneously providing very good sound quality.


Any chance you may get to do a review on either of these subs?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

B- one said:


> Any chance you may get to do a review on either of these subs?


Sort of; as I type this I'm listening to a JTR 118HT. Guess what my next published review will be on?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

B- one said:


> Where are all the enablers? Come on fellas I need some motivation! Maybe I can make a box the size of the 218 HT to try and get used to it!


Of course we can talk you into a new sub. You want lower, louder bass? 

Build a monster LLT... or one of Bill FitzMaurice's folded horns for insane sensitivity. How about a partition wall and go IB for response into the single digits? $2K is plenty of money to turn your living room into an earthquake simulator. 

The question is not whether or not we CAN talk you into it, but if we WILL talk you into doing something worthwhile.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I won't be building anything that's for sure! I can't stand when things don't turn out.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

B- one said:


> I won't be building anything that's for sure! I can't stand when things don't turn out.


Why not? You could do a sonosub quite easily and beat a store bought one hands down...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Say I go with PSA V3600I, would anyone recommend adding one of the Anti-mode eq addons? Never used any and I only have Mac products which as far as I know don't work with REW.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Anti-mode is an EQ for subwoofers. What it does is similar to Audyseey, YPAO, MCACC, etc. If you already have an EQ system that can handle a sub it's probably superfluous, but if not it can definitely help smooth out the bass.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am thinking about adding two more subs ???


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> I am thinking about adding two more subs dde14dde14dde14


Do you have enough room for two more? I couldn't imagine how good your room sounds but going to 4 subs as nice as those:hsd:!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay I talked with Tom V. at PSA and there shipping me a V-3600I with a hundred dollar discount for a minor flaw in the finish in the port. It should arrive Friday or Saturday will post picks if I can get it in the house!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Boooomm!!!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait for the wife to see it! All my talk with her was about dual subs not ginormous sub it should be interesting at least it's a little shorter then the mains!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

How bout a picture of her face when the delivery truck shows up? Lol that's always fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If I'm there! Best part I sent it to work we have a Hilo then I just need to slip it in a van and get it in the house shouldn't be to bad seeing we have a slider on the back of the house.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! Already planning it out in your mind. Should be smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats waiting for pics


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Not getting the sub till Monday. Maybe I should of just picked it up myself!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just saw your response to my post I do actually have room for 2 more subs. I never thought I would have dual subs


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> I just saw your response to my post I do actually have room for 2 more subs. I never thought I would have dual subs


Got any pic's you'd care to share?
I most likely won't have duals being stuck in the living room there only so much space!
I sure hope Monday gets here soon! Witha slow week at work if the snow holds off as well it should be a good time to play with the new sub!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have only heard good things about PSA, can't imagine anything but a big ol' cheek hurting grin when you get it fired up.
Looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have the monoprice sub and to me it sounds good ,, everyone on the forums that see it think its a small pencil sharpener LOL... I might need to upgrade, but for me its loud enough.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

victory82 said:


> everyone on the forums that see it think its a small pencil sharpener LOL...



That's a new one! Hilarious. Btw, I wonder what kind of pencils you use!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> That's a new one! Hilarious. Btw, I wonder what kind of pencils you use!
> 
> 
> 
> I ment to say it looks like a big pencil sharpener lol ,, check out the picture


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love the quotes on the wall, the hover board, and especially the flux capacitor. I would agree that an upgrade is absolutely in order (budget notwithstanding) to do justice to the space. Looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> I love the quotes on the wall, the hover board, and especially the flux capacitor. I would agree that an upgrade is absolutely in order (budget notwithstanding) to do justice to the space. Looks nice.


Underpowered subwoofer is (said in my best Yoda voice). :smile:


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

i bought 2 flatpacks and 2 dayton um18-22...powered them each with inuke 3000. i have maybe $1200 in both subs setup plus about a week to glue them together. im going to build 2 more this summer. 

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-18-ultimax-subwoofer-and-cabinet-bundle--300-7099

My theater room is 30x17x8 and 2 18s rock. if you are handy at all, it is worth it imho. check out the diy sub section on this site.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> I have only heard good things about PSA, can't imagine anything but a big ol' cheek hurting grin when you get it fired up. Looking forward to reading your impressions.


I wonder what the neighbors with the three barking dogs will think about my new purchase!:devil: it will be a long day at work waiting for the sub to show up!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> Underpowered subwoofer is (said in my best Yoda voice). :smile:



Haha! My best yoda sounds more like miss piggy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll try to take some pics in the morning


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha best yoda voice ,,, I actually have a small Bluetooth speaker in yoda's hoodie and I make him speak thru my phone and an app.... 

What do you guys recommend for a sub ? Something not too expensive like under $300


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

victory82 said:


> Haha best yoda voice ,,, I actually have a small Bluetooth speaker in yoda's hoodie and I make him speak thru my phone and an app....
> 
> What do you guys recommend for a sub ? Something not too expensive like under $300


How large is your room (HWD). A subwoofers performance is directly related to how much space it needs to fill.


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well the basement is huge kinda a U shape... The theatre part is 11.5 feet across by 23 feet and the ceiling is only 7 feet. Then theirs the other part arcade / concession stand... And also a dance room that's not shown that's 12x15.

Click on the picture if you want to see the rest of the pictures in photobucket.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

It's here a little smaller then expected!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rofl!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

That is a small forklift...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

B- one said:


> It's here a little smaller then expected!


wow....

envious and SO glad I didn't buy two of those... not sure how I'd even get it upstairs lol


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> wow....
> 
> 
> 
> envious and SO glad I didn't buy two of those... not sure how I'd even get it upstairs lol



Any way you can!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Got it in the house pretty easily!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Size comparison


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Think the wife will notice?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nope. I don't think she'll notice a new refrigerator in the living room. Not at all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

wow.... definately wow.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay I had to point it out for the wife to see it,but best of all our daughter asked if we got a new fridge!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B- one said:


> Okay I had to point it out for the wife to see it,but best of all our daughter asked if we got a new fridge!



That is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a quick setup and wow this thing is going to cause issues! Have the best of the Cars Drive playing and it's pretty impressive and it's not even loud yet!!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know you said this but what sub did you have and what sub did you go to?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Right seaton with out cover


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Left seaton


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Amp


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> I know you said this but what sub did you have and what sub did you go to?


Had a velodyne max eq-15 upgraded to PSA V-3600l.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

It's about two inches shorter then my Rf-63's.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Why are you attaching pictures instead of using the IMG tags? Using the tags will show the image directly in your post, instead of having to click on it and go to another browser tab. It's the little square icon with what appears to be mountains. Could save all of us some time. :smile:

One other question; how on earth did your wife not notice it? :surprise:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

theJman said:


> Why are you attaching pictures instead of using the IMG tags? Using the tags will show the image directly in your post, instead of having to click on it and go to another browser tab. It's the little square icon with what appears to be mountains. Could save all of us some time. :smile: One other question; how on earth did your wife not notice it? :surprise:


Thanks I'll look into that! I'm not the brightest bulb FYI! I'm mystified she didn't notice either, she can watch tv and not even notice someone is talking to her and it doesn't only happen to me.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

theJman said:


> Why are you attaching pictures instead of using the IMG tags? Using the tags will show the image directly in your post, instead of having to click on it and go to another browser tab. It's the little square icon with what appears to be mountains. Could save all of us some time. :smile: One other question; how on earth did your wife not notice it? :surprise:


Maybe the problem is I post from my phone and I don't get the mountain option with it. I need to work on my iPad skills.?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B- one said:


> Maybe the problem is I post from my phone and I don't get the mountain option with it. I need to work on my iPad skills.



I pretty much only use my phone, and your pics are showing up fine in Tapatalk. Fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> Right seaton with out cover


Those look nice,thanks for sharing! I think I'm in the majority the finish on the PSA sub is better then I thought from pics but different options would be nice on something this size of course that would have to come with a nice up charge understandably.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The new sub looks great.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> The new sub looks great.


Thanks, this is going to be a week or so playing with the new precious! I also got a Tri tip pulled for dinner tomorrow!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate posting pics on here especially with the iPhone app. How much did that thing weight. I see the shipping weight is 200 +.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's 196 lbs 240 shipping. I was very glad it fit sideways through our sliding door, if it hadn't I would of been cursing myself for not getting the French doors but they were twice the cost of a slider and we had just put on a new roof and siding at the time so I went cheap on the door.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

B- one said:


> Those look nice,thanks for sharing! I think I'm in the majority the finish on the PSA sub is better then I thought from pics but different options would be nice on something this size of course that would have to come with a nice up charge understandably.


I agree a couple of different finishes is always welcomed. Seaton has quite a few finishes but I prefer the simple black finish that go with my Goldnears.


----------

